# Turn bordome to fun



## certguy (Sep 13, 2007)

If you get bored while you're at a standby point , try this . Get your partner to play along - get out of the rig , look up at the sky and point up at nothing . Soon , you'll have a crowd joining you and agreeing that oh , yeah , I can just barely see it . The hardest part's keeping a straight face . My partner and I did it on several occasions . It works !!!!

                           CERTGUY


----------

